# Solar Power



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

Does anyone have a small solar power kit setup in their lofts? Theres a guy on mnpigeonforum who has one and uses it to run a fan to keep the loft less dusty. I am lost when it comes to circuits and what not and even more lost when it comes to solar energy. If you don't have one in your loft but know how to work one, know where I can get a small kit, or just any general information it would be great to know. Thanks!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Google it.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

All depends on what you want to do, and spend. Home depot has alot of stuff. Ebay has more.


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

I need so much more information than google it and check ebay. I've done it already. I looked it up but its not really helpful. All they've really got info on is basically big set ups which isn't what i'm looking for. Does anybody use it and what kind of setup/how much money did you spend on it?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I wouldn't put it on top of the loft because solar pannels need to be kept clean...so if the birds decide to perch on them, the poop won't help much, LOL. But I would love to have some on our house. But they are so expensive. The small cheap ones are okay though. But I'd love it if we could put a huge one on the house and it power everything


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

reaperofhim said:


> I need so much more information than google it and check ebay. I've done it already. I looked it up but its not really helpful. All they've really got info on is basically big set ups which isn't what i'm looking for. Does anybody use it and what kind of setup/how much money did you spend on it?


This is information not an answer. To run solar you need a collector (solar panels) and a battery for storage and a regulator in between the two. For all three you need to know how much power or how many amps you need. You need to have some sort of audit of the amount for sunlight you have in your area at different times of the year.

This is not a case of buying a solar panel for $100.00 and just letting the sun run something. In your case a fan. These systems still are not inexpensive relative to electric from your local electrical company. In some cases they could pay for themselves after many years. Some times they are used for back up power. All of the above apply.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

reaperofhim said:


> I need so much more information than google it and check ebay. I've done it already. I looked it up but its not really helpful. All they've really got info on is basically big set ups which isn't what i'm looking for. Does anybody use it and what kind of setup/how much money did you spend on it?


I dont use it/ dont have a setup. You can price your supplies through google and ebay. If you knew what fan you wanted to run I could maybe help you. But do you only want a fan? Do you want a 12 volt dc fan? Do you want a 110 volt ac fan? Are you wanting a thermostat? A switch? Lights too?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I know they make solar water pumps for fountains. Pretty simple, sun hits it and the pump runs. Do not see why you cant run a small fan. You may can buy one of the pump set-ups and plug a fan into it. You might try googling solar pumps and see what you find.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.infinigi.com/energy-efficient-solar-attic-fans-c-3_15.html?ref=97

Probably what you are looking for, but not cheap. An upwind window or aviary would be cheaper.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> http://www.infinigi.com/energy-efficient-solar-attic-fans-c-3_15.html?ref=97
> 
> Probably what you are looking for, but not cheap. An upwind window or aviary would be cheaper.


You need to decide what you want to use solar for. I use solar lights in my loft, but most solar fans (such as the ones in the above link) are probably overkill for a small loft. If your loft is a bit larger, one of the fans listed might work well for you. You also need to decide when you need to use the fan. If it is for daytime use only (heat venting), you do not need a storage battery and controller/charger. You can just let the fan run when the sun is on it. That would be similar to the solar vent fans made for automobiles. If you need it to run at other times, the expense will increase.

It is probably more cost effective to use a regular electric fan if there is electricity available in your loft.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

There are many options, this is just one on youtube......




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_P9XDKQP34&feature=related


I'm going to build a cover over my door, and put the solar panel on the cover!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Being a farmer I use solar electric fence chargers. They come complete made to sit on a fence post. The reason I bring this up is the cost of running electricity to your loft maybe more costly than setting up a solar system. I know I would not run aniaml on a large part of the farm if it was not for these chargers. But if your loft is in your back yard I doubt a solar system would be cost effective.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

This looks like it would be a great option for ventilating a loft, and not too expensive.

http://www.solarhome.org/solarventilationfan.aspx


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

ptras said:


> This looks like it would be a great option for ventilating a loft, and not too expensive.
> 
> http://www.solarhome.org/solarventilationfan.aspx


Whoa, that looks perfect. Thanks for the link!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lot of information at Harborfright.com


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Lot of information at Harborfright.com


You mean www.harborfreight.com ?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SOLAR-POWER-WAL...ltDomain_0&hash=item20b76f41b1#ht_9298wt_1110

This is interesting on ebay


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SunForce-81095-...ltDomain_0&hash=item1c1b524e73#ht_3798wt_1071

Solar light. This might work for breeding season or going to the loft at night. Don't know how it would work on a timer?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

hillfamilyloft said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/SunForce-81095-...ltDomain_0&hash=item1c1b524e73#ht_3798wt_1071
> 
> Solar light. This might work for breeding season or going to the loft at night. Don't know how it would work on a timer?


They don't have any specs. Go to Cabela's and find the chargers for boats, They have the specs for the Sunforce solar chargers. $19.99 - $99.99
Dave


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone for responding. I see there are others who are interested in solar energy.  I'll keep on researching and if I find anything, I'll post it here also!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/SunForce-81095-...ltDomain_0&hash=item1c1b524e73#ht_3798wt_1071
> 
> Solar light. This might work for breeding season or going to the loft at night. Don't know how it would work on a timer?


Nearly every solar power device needs to be connected to a rechargeable battery (either external or internally "built in") as it is the battery which powers the device and the solar cells recharge the battery and dont actually power the device.
When using any solar device on a timer, you will need to make sure that the timer circuit is only applicable to the unit it is powering (ie light or fan) and not the battery itself, otherwise the charging is controlled by the timer also and the battery will not get enough charge to power the device.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/SOLAR-POWER-WAL...ltDomain_0&hash=item20b76f41b1#ht_9298wt_1110
> 
> This is interesting on ebay


Interesting that they are charging $39.00 shipping!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ridiculous s&h fees but still around $100. If anyone tries one, let us know how it works!


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Another solar ventilation system is a solar chimney. It is a chimney very similar to a fire place but it is painted black and exposed to direct sun. As the black chimney heats up convection makes it rise. A partial suction is formed at the base that draws air through the building. Very cheap, works with wind or sunlight.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

hillfamilyloft said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/SunForce-81095-...ltDomain_0&hash=item1c1b524e73#ht_3798wt_1071
> 
> Solar light. This might work for breeding season or going to the loft at night. Don't know how it would work on a timer?


I think they have these at Walmart for $20


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

ptras said:


> This looks like it would be a great option for ventilating a loft, and not too expensive.
> 
> http://www.solarhome.org/solarventilationfan.aspx


That is pretty sweet. If I get to the point where I decide I need something like that, I may look into it. It says "only works in direct sunlight", and I am in rainy Wa State- but my neighbors all have solar powered lights in their yards, so I am sure it would work at least some of the time.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

NayNay said:


> That is pretty sweet. If I get to the point where I decide I need something like that, I may look into it. It says "only works in direct sunlight", and I am in rainy Wa State- but my neighbors all have solar powered lights in their yards, so I am sure it would work at least some of the time.


If you are using it to vent heat, it will work best when you need it most...when the sun is shining. Years ago I built a small greenhouse and installed a rooftop solar attic fan. I disconnected the battery, and just let it run when the sun was out. It worked very well for venting excess heat. Set up that way, it didn't need a thermostat...it ran when the need was the greatest.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

ptras said:


> If you are using it to vent heat, it will work best when you need it most...when the sun is shining. Years ago I built a small greenhouse and installed a rooftop solar attic fan. I disconnected the battery, and just let it run when the sun was out. It worked very well for venting excess heat. Set up that way, it didn't need a thermostat...it ran when the need was the greatest.


Oh yeah, good point. i guess I was thinking of the overall exchange of air- which "should" be accomplished by proper loft design. Fingers crossed that all my research pays of when my loft is done. If not, I will adjust as needed for good air flow, Yo. Lol


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Kind of pricey, I think Ace Hardware had them cheaper. http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=269916-228-NPSP8WW&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=3122395&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=sim&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

This is the link I followed: 
http://www.solarhome.org/solarventilationfan.aspx
It's way cheaper- I think it was 85 bucks. But from a design/performance standpoint it is much simpler. Integrated- and small- solar panel.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

*solar power*

hi guys

i m going to set up solar lighting in my loft on a 12 volt system i got at cost co for 200 bucks or so. has any one done this before and i d like to see how people have done it in their lofts. my loft does face the south and my birds will not be able to land on the panel.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CORDLESS-SO...515?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d387a733b
This fan should work.

http://thumbs2.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mQ6grqPED9QzMjGI8WECanQ.jpg
this light should work
Dave


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That sure sounds interesting.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Harbor freight has an inexpensive kit


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

[if you jQUOTE=PigeonMadness;569431]Does anyone have a small solar power kit setup in their lofts? Theres a guy on mnpigeonforum who has one and uses it to run a fan to keep the loft less dusty. I am lost when it comes to circuits and what not and even more lost when it comes to solar energy. If you don't have one in your loft but know how to work one, know where I can get a small kit, or just any general information it would be great to know. Thanks![/QUOTE]

If you just want to put roof ventilation in get one of those roof wind power turbo vents from Home Depot & put a sidewall vent in 8x16 12" up from floor no power needed . Even in slight breeze they work.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks crazypete

i got it all happening i ll post pictures when i m done building the loft, all the lights battery and fan


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Solar is the way to go.


----------

